# I have found a new LOVE



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

_My love is like a red, red rose
That's newly sprung in June :
My love is like the melody
That's sweetly played in tune.....

And fare thee weel, my only love,
And fare thee weel a while !
And I will come again, my love,
Thou' it were ten thousand mile.​
_

Oh.. I thought Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto no. 2 is the best, greatest Piano Concerto in 20th century.. I worshiped every recording of it, and bam!!.. Hearing Prokofiev Piano Concerto no. 3 , I found a new LOVE. Now I see the Rachmaninoff as a showpiece, while the Prokofiev as the culmination of all things romantic in heaven.. I have found a new LOVE.

Or,

When I started listening to classical music, I love everything Beethoven, but..but.. when I discovered Schubert, all the passion I built up in LvB's music has been replaced by 'coolness". I have found new LOVE in Schubert and I'm thankful that I haven't fell out in love with him. YET.

So, are there any composers/pieces that you feel out inlove with, when you discovered something NEW, which you think is better, more akin to your taste? Or you are a two timer?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Now you get to investigate the ebullient and highly playful 1st concerto, the breathtakingly dark and deep 2nd, the brittle and brilliant neoclassical 4th (left hand alone*) and the 5th. YAY!

Now I know I'm not the only one to hear much of Prokofiev as modernist high late romantic, because it is 

I envy all those 'discovering' works which I once discovered, too, in my youth. There is nothing like that first hearing to rather blow the top of your head off while you are simultaneously fascinated and falling in love.

One of a number of great recordings (you get No. 1 with No.3, too) is an older now budget re-release: Gary Graffman, George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra. Very fine indeed.

I'm delighted for you. 
Congratulations!

* This prompts me to remind you of that "other" Ravel piano concerto, in D, for the left hand alone, another mighty fine piece which might sweep you off your feet. One of the best, again budget, recordings, on EMI: 
Ravel: The Two Piano Concertos ~ Samson François, Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire; André Cluytens

P.s. Very rarely has a new love supplanted or replaced an old love. It is really impossible to be a player rogue when it comes to the love of music... for one reason, music does not care if you go out with another, ask where you were or who you were with the whole afternoon -- or overnight -- or care if you stay with another for months, never writing, calling or texting, and then come back to it


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a ten thousand timer I'm afraid.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I think I am mostly a serial monogamist. 

I would love to find a new love -- maybe one day it will be Prokofiev. I sure have gotten inspiration from this forum!


- Bill


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

When I joined the forum, I listed my favorite composers as Beethoven, Bach and Mahler. Two posters remarked that my favorites were very similar to theirs, but both found one exception: the one preferred Brahms over one of the ones I listed, the other Haydn. At that time I was hardly interested in either Brahms or Haydn, but by now they are among my favorites as well. A remarkable bit of foreshadowing!

My preferences are generally merely enhanced, so I suppose I am more of a polygamist.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Weston said:


> I'm a ten thousand timer I'm afraid.


Lothario!!! How do you manage to keep them all from finding out about each other, or conversely, to get along in a civil manner?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BillT said:


> I think I am mostly a serial monogamist.
> 
> I would love to find a new love -- maybe one day it will be Prokofiev. I sure have gotten inspiration from this forum!
> 
> - Bill


The more you roam, the less you'll care 

Prokofiev ~ Piano Concerto No. 1 (If you drop it, it _will_ go out on a date with you later


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

PetrB said:


>


Maybe good for a nice affair  I would love to see it performed live. I doubt I will fall head over heels though.

No offense, but do you really like this better than LvB Piano Concerto #4 or #5? Let alone LvB Op 109 - 110? I am seriously asking.

- Bill


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Lothario!!! How do you manage to keep them all from finding out about each other, or conversely, to get along in a civil manner?


Luckily for him they're all dead. Eeeewww.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I used to love the 3rd piano concerto... until it dumped me and gained custody of the sonatas.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

The coolest thing about Prokofiev is that he was apparently an excellent chess player.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BillT said:


> ... do you really like this better than LvB Piano Concerto #4 or #5? Let alone LvB Op 109 - 110? I am seriously asking.
> 
> - Bill


Mozart's No. 9 _Jeune Homme_, then from the middle teen nos. through to the last, no. 27
Beethoven 1, 3-5
the Schumann
the Brahms Concerti
Prokofiev 1-5
Ravel's two concerti
Poulenc, Piano Concerto, Concerto for two pianos
Stravinsky Concerto per due pianoforti soli
Bartok 1-3

...are each and all in my top winner's circle of the greatest of piano concerti.

I would not drop any of them, nor could one possibly be a worthy exchange in place of another.

"Better" really does not, and in my mind, can not, come into an evaluation of these greatest of the great piano concerti in any way as to be really meaningful.

[I've overlooked the Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff Concerti, those "rank" similarly, but along with the Brahms concerti, are off my list of piano concerti I enjoy, i.e. great but not at all my cuppa.]

The more familiar you become with each and every one of them, I think you would find you like some more than others, but the quality, and that quality most think of as great -- of all the above mentioned -- is undeniable. To have or play favorites is fine, but to try and place one over another is a futile, zip-nada to be gained from the trying.

[ADD: In other words, for each, that motto "Accept no substitutes" readily applies  END ADD]

Some of the concerti are more innovative than others, [Mozart's D minor K.466 dramatically changed the landscape of music in general, for example.]


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I started off with Beethoven as my favourite and he still is, but what happens is that you pick up lovers as you move forward.
Now I've got a whole harem !


----------

